# Peat Briquette prices



## Fear macánta

Texaco garage Clonkeen Road has peat briquettes selling at €17.50 for 5 bales.  Does anyone know a better price than that?


----------



## irishlinks

I buy in bulk - a pallet at a time - it works out at 2.90 each (128 in a pallet lasts a whole winter for us) - you need somewhere to put them - but it saves picking odd ones up every time you are at a garage (or forgetting too?) Check goldenpages for coal merchants in your area.


----------



## macnas

What is the cost of a bag of coal?


----------



## irishlinks

Depends how big the bag is??


----------



## ajapale

Coal comes in 20kg or 40kg bags. The price of a bag will depend on the grade and quality of the coal.
If you live in a rural area check out your local dairy cooperative for good solid fuel deals (especially this time of the year).


----------



## z105

Are these prices good in the market at the moment ?

25 Bales of Briquettes - €88.00 (€3.52 a bale)

50 Bales of Briquettes - €172.00 (€3.44 a bale)


----------



## PGD1

not really

I use to get single bales for €3.20 from the local Texaco garage


----------



## gipimann

€3.20 is very cheap for single bales, I paid between 3.75 and 4 euro last winter.  Think I'll look for bulk deals this year!


----------



## PGD1

perhaps I'm not remembering it correctly so! no matter as this year I have a free supply of wood!


----------



## z105

Just called two places and they are charging €4.50 and €4.70 per bale, so €3.52 is not bad after all !


----------



## oldtimer

Have just bought bale of briquettes (€4) and bag of polish coal (€18.50). Queried the price of the briquettes and shopkeeper stated Bord na Mona have just put them up by 35c.


----------



## burns

Homebase in sligo have bales of briquettes advertised at 5.99 per bale


----------



## ajapale

ajapale said:


> If you live in a rural area check out your local dairy cooperative for good solid fuel deals (especially this time of the year).



I just thought Id repeat this post I made in September last year. Now is the time to approach your local cooperative as they are building up their stock for the winter season.


----------



## jackswift

What about buying loose briquettes from Bord na Mona? Last time I checked they were €149/tonne this works out at half price if briquettes in a shop are €3.75/bale. Only thing is that you need a car trailer to collect them.


----------



## Smashbox

Local Hardware store in Athlone are selling single bales of briquettes for €3


----------



## Jack2008

Where in Athlone is selling them at €3 a bale?
Thanks


----------



## gebbel

I just got a quote of €3.80/ bale for 100 bales delivered. He said he would do the same price for 50 bales.


----------



## Smashbox

Jack2008 said:


> Where in Athlone is selling them at €3 a bale?
> Thanks


 
Ganlys, on the Roscommon Road.

My brothers work there, so I get 'inside' information! They said they're flying out though, at that price.


----------



## Jack2008

Thanks Smashbox!
Not suprised there flying oout the door at that price.


----------



## Smashbox

Yeah, I hope you get in on time if you're looking for them!

Me thinks Mr. Ganly is worried about the credit crunch and is trying to get people in the door - make sure ya sign up for one of his reward keyfobs!!


----------



## neiltheseal

Has anyone got a website for home delivery of peat briquettes and bags of wood?
Thanks
Neil


----------



## Smashbox

Don't mean to resurrect this thread, but I was reading this weeks local paper (Athlone/Westmeath area) and seen an ad re : fuel

Bog Na Finn Fuel Centre
Coal & Briquettes Direct to Your Door!

Polish Coal / Calco Smokeless / Black Emerald all 40kg  bags all €15.95
briquettes €3.50

Special Rates on Bulk Orders
Free Delivery 8am - 8pm
Tel 090 64 *****

So, its a Midlands/Athlone area phone number - unsure if they deliver further afield.

Unsure also if I can post phone numbers! 

I have NO affiliation with this crowd, have never used them, simply saw the ad on the front of the paper. Can't find any info online either.


----------



## Delboy

cannot find anyone cheaper than 4.50 a bale around the Harolds Cross area. has to be cheaper places in Dublin, somewhere!!!


----------



## Smashbox

Big differences between Dublin and the country.


----------



## Smashbox

Just to update this, again seen an ad in the local paper for Ganlys in Athlone and Longford.

Buy 10 bales of briquettes, get two free
Buy 5 bags of coal, get one free

No prices mentioned.


----------



## Ray_Con

Im based in Celbridge and the cheapest around here is the local fuel merchant at €4.50 a bale , the most expensive is a local Gala Shop at €6.00 a bale !!!! Needless to say , they seem to always have stock 

prices can vary anywhere between the two .... Ive not found cheaper than €4.50


----------



## Smashbox

€6 sure shows greed, I'm glad people are boycotting them


----------



## twofor1

Delboy said:


> cannot find anyone cheaper than 4.50 a bale around the Harolds Cross area. has to be cheaper places in Dublin, somewhere!!!


 
Centra on the Drumartin Road in Goatstown have them at €4.25 each or 5 for €20.00.


----------



## Havana

3.99 In the garage on usher's quay


----------



## PadraigL

Past Young's cross on the way to lucan from celbridge and on the right is a fuel merchant. €4 a bale here.


----------



## Clohass

Browns Shop in Portlaoise on the Dublin Road have good offers on Fuel at the minute. They are currently offering 6 bales for €20 (Or were last Thursday when I passed there last). This is the cheapest I've seen this winter.


----------



## TabithaRose

have been buying mine in supervalu in churchtown (dublin 14) for 3.95 a bale....


----------



## allthedoyles

Peat briquettes are bought ex yard for around € 2.78 per bale including VAT.
Transport costs ex bog to Dublin cost around 16 cent per bale .( total outlay = € 2.94 )

So overall cost to retailer in Dublin area is around 2.94 euro per bale .

Of course depending on sales , retailer can earn rebate/cashback on annual purchases 

There are 128 peat briquette bales on a pallet weighing 1.60 tonnes ( as each bale weighs .0125kgs approx .

Of course they are cheaper to buy in Portlaoise , as the transport costs are minimal .


----------



## Clohass

Thanks for the breakdown, that is really good info. Just to note that although Transport costs to Portlaoise would be lower that doesn't translate into lower prices necessarily in Portlaoise. I think the average would be around €3.90 a bale. Therefore in my experience the offer in Browns in Portlaoise of 6 for €20 is still the best I have seen. 

Note that I have no affiliation other than a satisfied customer and I personally think it is great to see a small business so competitive.

Anyone beat 6 for €20?


----------



## Smashbox

allthedoyles said:


> Of course they are cheaper to buy in Portlaoise , as the transport costs are minimal .


 
Yep, but this thread is comparing prices. Clohass is stating their local price, as did I and as did those around us.

People from outside Dublin use this forum too, ya know


----------



## DesignA

€3.20 in ballinasloe, co. galway at shop across from haydens hotel disco.


----------



## Jack2008

€30 for 10 bales in the Spar shop at Garrycastle, Athlone!


----------



## computerman

5 yoyos in Emo Garage on N3 North of Dunshaughlin, but 3.49 in 4homes Ashbourne


----------



## JohnJay

its that time of year again! So which shops are doing the best offers on Briquettes this winter? I think Woodies are doing 5 for €20

edit: just found this on DoneDeal 3.75 per bale. I guess a trip to Finglas is in order! http://www.donedeal.ie/heating-for-sale/grade-a-smokeless-coal-for-sale/5800510

edit again: I think that might only be if you buy a full pallet of them, so dont blame me if you go there and they are charging more! http://www.donedeal.ie/heating-for-sale/briquetts/5554348


----------



## roker

I think they have put a green tax on coal and briquettes. the only way to not pay tax is to collect your wood/timber scrap


----------



## flowerman

Grange Builders Providers in North Dublin and ABS Building Supplies in South Dublin are the cheapest for BnM briquettes in Dublin these days.3 bales for a tenner.


----------



## twofor1

flowerman said:


> Grange Builders Providers in North Dublin and ABS Building Supplies in South Dublin are the cheapest for BnM briquettes in Dublin these days.3 bales for a tenner.


 
3 for €10 would be very cheap, it says €11.50 here; 

http://www.absdiy.ie/home-fuels-specials.html

Are they cheaper than their website says ?, if so I will stock up there.


----------



## flowerman

twofor1 said:


> 3 for €10 would be very cheap, it says €11.50 here;
> 
> http://www.absdiy.ie/home-fuels-specials.html
> 
> Are they cheaper than their website says ?, if so I will stock up there.


 
ABS were doing them 3 for a tenner recently.
I bought quite a few last month in Grange and got them 3 for a tenner.


----------



## JohnJay

according to the ABS facebook page, they were 3/11.50 back in August too. They must have come down....


----------



## flowerman

Aldi are selling BnM briquettes (not the smaller Estonian briquettes) for 3 euro 99 cents at the moment.
Quite a few people buying them up.


----------



## flowerman

I bought some BnM Briquettes for 3 euro 50 cents per bale with my trade card in B&Q today.
I also got a large thick popular tree trunk dropped off at my house today by a county council friend of mine.We chopped it up in no time at all with 2 chainsaws and a Fiskars felling axe.
Enough firewood out of it for at least the next 3 months.
I will let it season for a year or 2 before using it for firewood though.


----------



## Gerry Canning

Mc Creary,s in Killygordon in Donegal doing 3 BNM Bales @ e9.

Must be warmer here!


----------



## 44brendan

> thick popular tree trunk


I'll take it that it's now lost it's popularity


----------



## flowerman

44brendan said:


> I'll take it that it's now lost it's popularity




Badum Tish.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJS1zHbJBNw




Lots of them line our nations capital streets and have outgrown their spaces.They are a lovely tree but alot of them are now being replaced with trees that have less impact on the roads,paths and also with regards blocking light to peoples houses along roadsides.
The one we got from my county council friend the other day had a trunk diameter of 60cm and was just on 4 meters in length,so a nice bit of firewood from that one trunk alone.I also have a rather large felled Oak tree to chop up in the new year.


----------



## JohnJay

flowerman said:


> Aldi are selling BnM briquettes (not the smaller Estonian briquettes) for 3 euro 99 cents at the moment.
> Quite a few people buying them up.



Aldi are still doing them for 3.99. Picked up 3 bales this evening. For those of us who dont live in Donegal and have a lapsed B&Q Trade card!


----------



## twofor1

That time of year again, I need 30 bales for the winter Sundays, Woodies are currently offering 6 for €25 which works out at a reasonable €4.16 each, a lot better than the €5.95 I paid in a local petrol station recently for 1 bale.

http://www.woodiesdiy.com/action/searchsite/briquettes

It’s not worth my while travelling, but out of curiosity what are others paying this year for BNM Briquettes ?

Any 3 for €10 offers ?


----------



## JohnJay

I seen 5 for 20 somewhere recently, cant remember where - might have been B&Q?


----------



## bogstandard

5 for €20 B&Q and if you have either a trade card or over 60's card, you get another 10% off.


----------



## noproblem

When people are giving the price of a bale of briquettes it's important to state what brand the briquettes are. The bales differ in size and quality.


----------



## mf1

3.99 a bale 

Bord na Mona Briquettes

Aldi. 

mf


----------



## postman pat

irishlinks said:


> I buy in bulk - a pallet at a time - it works out at 2.90 each (128 in a pallet lasts a whole winter for us) - you need somewhere to put them - but it saves picking odd ones up every time you are at a garage (or forgetting too?) Check goldenpages for coal merchants in your area.



Hi Irishlinks,
                Just as a matter of interest,is this all you use or do you use timber and coal as well?.Also how long would a bale last?.It seems good value and a lot less hassle  as i get coal and timber for my stove,if i could get away with just briquettes,twould be great.

Pat


----------



## postman pat

oops didnt realise the post i was replying to was from 2007....


----------



## JohnJay

That time of the year again! 
I got 3 bales of BnM Briquettes for €13 yesterday in the Discount Fuels service station on Parnell Rd. This is owned by Applegreen, so I wonder if this offer is on in all Applegreen Sites?
Aldi are about the same this year at €4.40 a bale. I think B&Q are still doing 5 for 20, but I dont usually have space for 5 bales.


----------



## twofor1

Just back from Woodies, BNM briquettes are 5 for $20 slightly down from last year when they were 6 for $25.

However, the bale itself is slightly smaller when placed beside the BNM’s I have left from last year.

I’m guessing that as briquettes are compressed peat that maybe they might have expanded a bit over the past year, though I usually have some left from the previous year and never noticed a difference before.

Both batches have the BNM green strap and the BNM imprint.

Do briquettes expand over time ? or like a lot of other things are they getting slightly smaller each year ?


----------



## Firefly

twofor1 said:


> Just back from Woodies, BNM briquettes are 5 for $20 slightly down from last year when they were 6 for $25.
> 
> However, the bale itself is slightly smaller when placed beside the BNM’s I have left from last year.
> 
> I’m guessing that as briquettes are compressed peat that maybe they might have expanded a bit over the past year, though I usually have some left from the previous year and never noticed a difference before.
> 
> Both batches have the BNM green strap and the BNM imprint.
> 
> Do briquettes expand over time ? or like a lot of other things are they getting slightly smaller each year ?



Sounds like bars of chocolate that keep getting smaller!


----------



## Steven Barrett

The Woodies 5 for €20 is the cheapest I've seen around. 

Any good deals on coal in South Dublin? The Scalp garage advertised 2 40kg bags for €40. It's the Polish coal though. While it gives off a better heat, it's the smokey coal and I would prefer not to buy it. I've heard people talking about bags of coal for €15 but you'd worry you'll be getting a bag of stones for that. 

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## VoiceofReason

Hi Steven

Do you have anywhere to store a quantity of coal? Great prices on 1 ton pallets from Northern Ireland. Kosy King is a company I purchased Ovoids from recently and I'm very happy with the heat and small amount of ash left. I use them in a stove. lots of research and experiences on Boards.ie under Bargain Alerts. For balance I previously purchased Polish Coal from another NI Company and wasn't happy with the quality and found it extremely dirty. However the Ovoids I can recommend if they suit your needs. € - £ exchange rate and 19.99 delivery makes it very competitive.


----------



## Steven Barrett

Yeah, we bought a coal bunker a few years ago and stock up each winter. Thanks for passing on the details. I'll give them a shout.

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Leo

twofor1 said:


> However, the bale itself is slightly smaller when placed beside the BNM’s I have left from last year.



Few older links like this one refer to 12.6kg bales, but BNM site lists them now as 12.5kg.


----------



## twofor1

All I have is a basic old fashioned bathroom scales, having little else to do today I weighed one from each batch, it is telling me last year’s bale is 10 Kg, and this year’s bale is 9.6 Kg, obviously my scales is under reading as BNM say each bale is 12.5 Kg, but whatever the real weight, last year’s bale clearly is bigger and weighs more than this year’s bale.

 Another problem is it also means I probably weigh 2.5 Kg more than I thought.


----------



## JohnJay

I weighed a fresh bale that I got for Aldi this week using a luggage scale. Weighed in at approx 12.5kg


----------



## peemac

twofor1 said:


> All I have is a basic old fashioned bathroom scales, having little else to do today I weighed one from each batch, it is telling me last year’s bale is 10 Kg, and this year’s bale is 9.6 Kg, obviously my scales is under reading as BNM say each bale is 12.5 Kg, but whatever the real weight, last year’s bale clearly is bigger and weighs more than this year’s bale.
> 
> Another problem is it also means I probably weigh 2.5 Kg more than I thought.


Hopefully its just 2.5kg out and not 20% out!!!   

Tesco have briquettes 2 for 8.50, not the cheapest, but can be handy. Their 4.99 single bale price is horrendous though.


----------



## NewEdition

Could be worse: [broken link removed]


----------



## JohnJay

NewEdition said:


> Could be worse: [broken link removed]



I think I will start buying them from B&Q and sell them on ebay.com!


----------



## ajapale

Leo said:


> Few older links like this one refer to 12.6kg bales, but BNM site lists them now as 12.5kg.


BNM bales have been 12.5kg since the early 1980's. The interesting paper linked to was written in 1970.

Since peat is a naturally occurring material there is some variation in the density, ash content, moisture content and calorific value. In practice the weights achieved are always greater than 12.5 kg. As bales age they take up some moisture from the atmosphere and get heavier and the band gets tighter.

Bales from Latvia are a nominal 10kg.

Originally bales were bound by wire and the plastic band was an innovation in the late 70's.

The woodies offer of  5 for €20 for bnm bales looks like a good deal. I would however check that weights of 12.5kg are what's on offer!


----------



## twofor1

I know it is an old thread, back in 2016 Woodies offered 5 x 12.5kg BNM briquettes for €20, today their offer is 4 for €24.

Aldi have 12.5kg BNM briquettes today @ €5.49 each.

Like all fuel I suppose, BNM briquettes seem to have gone up a lot in recent years, any better offers around this year ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

This stack is in the Royal Hibernian Academy Annual Exhibition which opens on Tuesday next.


----------



## odyssey06

You should probably stock up... aren't they going to be carbon taxed into oblivion?

Soon they will only be museum \ heritage pieces...









						Bord na Móna peat briquettes will no longer be made after 2024
					

The semi-state company has formally ended its peat harvesting.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## peemac

twofor1 said:


> I know it is an old thread, back in 2016 Woodies offered 5 x 12.5kg BNM briquettes for €20, today their offer is 4 for €24.
> 
> Aldi have 12.5kg BNM briquettes today @ €5.49 each.
> 
> Like all fuel I suppose, BNM briquettes seem to have gone up a lot in recent years, any better offers around this year ?


I opened the thread and was about to drive from Kildare to Texaco clonkeen road with a van. Then I saw it was 2007 

If you are in commuter towns and have space, you'll get a large bag (1cbm) of turf for €50. Stonking value for us culchies.


----------



## noproblem

peemac said:


> I opened the thread and was about to drive from Kildare to Texaco clonkeen road with a van. Then I saw it was 2007
> 
> If you are in commuter towns and have space, you'll get a large bag (1cbm) of turf for €50. Stonking value for us culchies.


Waste of time burning turf, heat nothing unless you keep shovelling it in and what are people doing with all the dirty ashes?.


----------



## peemac

noproblem said:


> Waste of time burning turf, heat nothing unless you keep shovelling it in and what are people doing with all the dirty ashes?.


You need the good very well dried black turf. Needs to be at least a year or more old - or so I'm told by the locals (I'm still a blow-in after 16 years)

The ashes are great for trees and shrubs and I've plenty of them to feed.


----------



## noproblem

peemac said:


> You need the good very well dried black turf. Needs to be at least a year or more old - or so I'm told by the locals (I'm still a blow-in after 16 years)
> 
> The ashes are great for trees and shrubs and I've plenty of them to feed.


Don't know what they're feeding you, but you're falling for it. As for burnt out ashes from peat turf around trees and shrubs, that's one sure way of eventually ruining them when it all gets clogged up.


----------



## Thirsty

peemac said:


> The ashes are great for trees and shrubs and I've plenty of them to feed


Only if you burn wood and nothing else.

Turf or coal ash will damage your plants.


----------



## becky

noproblem said:


> Waste of time burning turf, heat nothing unless you keep shovelling it in and what are people doing with all the dirty ashes?.


I actually hate briquettes because of the Ash.


----------

